# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Al 2weken ongesteld

## snoeseltje

hoi ik ben al twee weken ongesteld, sommige dagen byna niks en soms veel bloedverlies, normaal periode 6dagen, kan dit door het warme weer zyn of iets anders? :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Stress kan een oorzaak zijn...
Of het warme weer een rol kan spelen????
Ik heb iig vaak bloedneuzen bij warm weer, dus mss kan het ????

Als het niet overgaat zou ik voor het zekerste toch even naar je dokter gaan!!
Sterkte!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Warm weer kan idd ook een rol spelen bij de menstruatie! Net zoals Agnes hierboven heb ik zelf ook veel last van bloedneuzen met dit weer. Heb ook een aantal mensen in mijn omgeving meegemaakt die met extreem warm weer idd een langere menstruatie hadden!

Maar mocht het nou nóg een week aanhouden, dan zou ik je idd adviseren om een bezoekje aan de huisarts te brengen, dan kan er wellicht ook iets anders aan de hand zijn!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

